# Super Hi-Vision-TV ab 2025 in Japan



## Nasenbär (16 Apr. 2007)

Während HDTV hierzulande gerade die Anlaufphase startet, arbeitet man in Japan bereits an der Weiterentwicklung: Super Hi-Vision, auch bekannt unter der Bezeichnung Ultra High Definition Video (UHDV).
Berichten des asiatischen Branchenportals DigiTimes zufolge, will der staatliche, japanische Rundfunksender NHK 2015 bereits die ersten Tests mit dem neuen Standard durchführen. 2025 wolle NHK dann in dieser Auflösung senden. 

Das Super Hi-Vision-Bildformat ist viermal so groß wie die herkömmliche HDTV-Auflösung. Während HDTV Bilder in der Auflösung 1.920 mal 1.080 Pixel (HDTV 1080p mit zwei Megapixel) anzeigen kann, bietet Super Hi-Vision eine Darstellung von 7.680 mal 4.320 Bildpunkten. Der zugehörige Ton wird im 22.2-Format wiedergegeben. Dabei werden neun Lautsprecher im Deckenbereich platziert, zehn befinden sich in Kopfhöhe, drei am Boden und zwei Subwoofer sorgen für die tiefen Töne. Eine Auflösung in dieser Größenordnung würde auch für einen 100 Grad-Blickwinkel sorgen, während HDTV nur 30 Grad darstellen kann. 

UHDV produziert dabei natürlich auch eine entsprechend große Datenmenge. Vor drei Jahren hat NHK mit einem experimentellen Format bereits einen 18-minütigen Testfilm gedreht. Bei den Aufnahmen kam eine Kamera mit 64-Millimeter-Fotosensoren zum Einsatz. Das Ergebnis war ein Video mit einer Größe von 3,5 Terabyte das mithilfe von 16 HDTV-Videoplayern abgespielt werden konnte. Für die Entwicklung und Verbreitung von Super Hi-Vision-Inhalten plant NHK Kooperationen mit BBC und der Europäischen Rundfunkunion .


... irgendwie krass - aber bis das nach Deutschland kommt dauert es nochmal 10 Jahre und dann bin ich 66 und sowieso blind und taub ...


----------



## AMUN (16 Apr. 2007)

Immer neue Standarts… vielleicht sollte erst mal einer so ausgereift sein das es auch funktioniert und für die masse erschwinglich ist bevor immer wider Milliarden in Techniken gesteckt wird die niemals auf den Markt kommen weil es schon wider was Neues gibt.

Aber danke für die Info


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2007)

Die sollten sich erst einmal schämen, dass die im DVD Bereich zwei HD-Formate an den Start gebracht haben!

HD-DVD bzw. Blu Ray

Das finde ich total affig und so lange es da noch keinen Player gibt der beides spielt wird das von mir boykottiert!
Ausserdem kostet ne HD-DVD bzw. Blu Ray Disc gleich nochmal 10 Euronen mehr als eine normale DVD.


Aber Fernsehen "schärfer als die Realität" wäre schon eine feine Sache. Vor allem weil die Glotzen immer Größer werden und die Auflösung noch nicht nachkommt bei der Übertragung der Fernsehprogramme


----------



## AMUN (28 Mai 2007)

Wenn man sich den Standart zur DVB-T Übertragung mal genauer anschaut wird es auf diesen niemals HDTV usw. geben denn die Komprimierung ist einfach zu stark

Da lobe ich mir doch die gute alte Sat- Schüssel die mit einem Digitalen LNB auch in Zukunft alle Übertragungstechniken mitmacht


----------



## TafKing (17 Juli 2007)

also ich bin ehrlich gesagt zufrieden mit meiner playsi, habe nen hdtv und kann blueray abspielen, im netz surfen oder online zocken, bin zwar meistens draussen aber abends ein schönen film in hd gucken ist schon was tolles.
also 2025 das sind noch rund 17 Jahre, den TV werd ich wohl meinen kleinen Bruder dann kaufen hehe


----------

